# Polfilter vor Videokamera (Digibeta)



## testtesttesttesttest (27. August 2004)

Hi Leute,

hat jemand schon mal einen circular Polfilter vor einer Digibeta benutzt ?
Mich würde mal interresieren ob das den gleichen Effect hat wie bei einer Photokamera.

Danke


----------



## Martin Schaefer (27. August 2004)

Ja, er hat den selben Effekt, weil der Effekt nicht geräteabhängig ist, sondern
optischen Gesetzen unterliegt. Der Unterschied zu einem linearen Polfilter ist
der, dass moderne Belichtungs- und/oder Autofokussysteme mit letzteren
Probleme haben, da die halbdurchlässigen Spiegel oder Flächen, hinter denen
die entsprechenden Sensoren liegen ebenfalls wie lineare Polfilter reagieren.

Wenn man 2 lineare Polfilter 90° gegeneinander gedreht übereinander legt, dann
wirkt das wie eine nahezu 100%ige Auslöschung des Lichtes und es gibt falsche
Belichtungswerte und/oder Autofokuswerte.

Ein zirkularer Polfilter ist also im Gegensatz zu einem linearen Polfilter universell einsetzbar.

Gruß
Martin


----------

